# What are the chances...



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Is there a chance that i can put a skyline motor in a sentra. I can feel that it would be a heavy job!


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

As a general rule, "anything is possible as long as the check clears". 

Are you going to make it to a rear wheel drive? I doubt that I6 will fit sideways in your engine bay. You're probably have to put a 6" lift on it since the tranny is pretty fat. 

If you got the money and you got it done, now that would be cool. Good luck.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

No.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> No.


i agree, the money you'd spend would be huge!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

lol.......yes you can ANYTHING if you have the money and time, yet doing something, like that would cost more than a GTR with every possible go fast bit you could get...lol

There is no way you could get a Inline 6 in a FWD engine bay (if you mount it east/west, hell to mount it North south get your 9inch out...lol) and well theres the problem of no RB FWD gearbox, well I spoze you could make one if you have a tig welder...lol

Give up and go back to your "baby" Nissan sentra......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude- just b/c youre on the computer in study hall doesnt mean the rest of Nissan Forums wants to share your dreams and retarded ideas......Yesterday I was trying to put a Ferrari Enzo motor in my NX-- it worked, then I woke up and wiped the drool off my desk.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> Dude- just b/c youre on the computer in study hall doesnt mean the rest of Nissan Forums wants to share your dreams and retarded ideas......Yesterday I was trying to put a Ferrari Enzo motor in my NX-- it worked, then I woke up and wiped the drool off my desk.


thats a bit harsh....


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

the best thing you could do is find the engine from a GTiR/FWD (oz)pulsar the SR20DET and put that in it'd get a lot more power for you and will fit?? it can also be imported as parts... http://www.users.bigpond.com/glenn_percy/nissan.htm


----------

